# Impossible de joindre un fichier sur hotmail



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

 Je n'arrive pas à joindre un objet sur hotmail, je parcourt je saisie le fichier à envoyer mais lorceque je clique sur joindre il n'arrive pas à charger a page ( la barre de chargement reste bloquée à 2cm). Quel est le problème? Je prècise bien que c'est un problème à l'envoi pas un problème de lecture de mes fichier sous pc ou autre...


----------



## Alycastre (4 Avril 2008)

sverigebibi a dit:


> Quel est le problème?



Hotmail ....


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

lol, c'est vrais? Faut que je change de boite email?


----------



## Alycastre (4 Avril 2008)

sverigebibi a dit:


> lol, c'est vrais? Faut que je change de boite email?



Pas de boite, de compte... Y a tellement de possibilités d'avoir une adresse mail   qu'utiliser Hotmail est un non-sens , enfin, ce n'est que mon avis, mais si tu tapes "Hotmail et problème " dans la recherche du forum, tu va être servis :rateau:


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

Ben ok mais je viens de tester yahoo ça ne marche pas non plus, il me scanne le fichier en boucle et du coup jpeux pas l'envoyer. Alors qu'elle compte prendre? Je prècise que le fichier est un MP4, j'ai essayé de lenvoyer depuis le PC ça ne marche pas non plus bien que ça marche avec tous els autres types de fichiers ne provenant pas du mac.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2008)

gmail

par ailleurs questions betes 
ce mp4
il a quelle taille? Fichier copyrighté? verrouillé? crypté?

sinon il existe des foules d'outils pour envoi de fichiers un peu gros ( pando et autres)

ou sinon 
mettre ca en zip


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

Il fait 74,7Mb, j'avais essayé de le zipper sur windows ça passait pas non plus...
C'est un mp4 crée sur iMovie donc pas cripté je pense...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2008)

mort de rire
tu essayes d'envoyer par email un fichier de *74* Mo?

redescends sur terre !

le email est un outil pour écrire du courrier
 parfois avec des petites pieces jointes ( la moyene étant autour de 10 Mo maxi
 et chez hotmail c'est 10 Mo  maxi , ailleurs parfois moins 5 Mo , ou plus )

passer par d'autres outils d'envoi

il y en a des centaines
( on en parle abondemment sur macg)

sites faits pour ce genre d'envoi  ( de quelques ko à 1 Giga voire beaucoup plus selon les méthodes)

ou logiciels d'aide à envoi ( genre pando etc)


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

Ben je sais pas j'ai toujours envoyé des fichiers relativement gros par mail, ma boite doit faire au minimum 2Gb, il en faut des mails comme ça pour la remplir... Enfin c'est ptétre ça... Dans le sens ou ma boite peut les contenir est-ce qu'il y a un logiciel permettant d'envoyer cette taille par mail? La boite du déstinataire doit être au moin aussi grosse que la mienne je pense donc pas de pb de ce coté là, mais il n'est pas disponible donc j'aimerais bien pouvori lui envoyer par mail...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2008)

tu mélanges tout
la taille de boite n'aa rien à voir avec le diametre du tuyau par où circulent les emails , et chez hotmail c'est diametre maxi 10 Mo .
Point barre
-
comme déjà dit 
il y a d'autres outils pour ca !

Que ce soit des sites où tu uploades le fichier pour qu'en face on le download ou des outils dédiés 

fais une recherche on en parle enormement
ou utilise pando directement
( tres bon outil)

http://www.pando.com/what


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2008)

Le problème n'est pas la boîte mail mais le FAI qui limite la taille des envois. 
Tu peux utiliser le logiciel dont t'a parlé Pascalformac mais aussi yousendit, par exemple.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas la boîte mail mais le FAI qui limite la taille des envois.


non , pas forcement
uniquement si le compte email est dans un logiciel de messagerie sur l'ordi et que le smtp dépende du FAI

Par ailleurs si ton interface en ligne autorise une taille , c'est independant du FAI.
( et chez hotmail , même en ligne c'est 10 Mo c'est écrit dans leur aide....)


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2008)

@ pascalformac : Évidemment qu'en passant outre le logiciel de messagerie il y a parfois davantage de possibilité au niveau de la taille du fichier à envoyer 

@ sverigebibi : De pas grand chose.  Le cours sur les serveurs FTP ce sera pour une autre fois  Cela dit, si besoin est, n'hésite pas à demander


----------



## sverigebibi (4 Avril 2008)

Oki merci jai fait avec pando du coup


----------

